# a day in my life...



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well it finally stopped raining today so we decided to take the chance to go for a ride. i havent ridden possum in yonks due to "lameness" so i decided to see how she was going. everything was great  finally, i can ride my girl again.

so we saddled up and off we went. cruising all around the place and enjoying the sunshine instead of clouds and rain. i was in my swimmers cause it was so hot and got sunburnt but oh well. 

we went for a gallop up the big hill which was so nice after jarreds poor attempts the other day lol

richard did great. hes finally getting his balance and is enjoying his riding more. he even ventured over his first tiny little jump. it was only about 10cm high but its a start  im so proud of him 

seeing as possum is not very fit at the moment we kept the ride to about 25 minutes but she was sweating like a pig when we got back so she got a hose down and some sugar cubes which she loved aaaand an extra big pile of hay 

all in all it was a great day 

over and out


----------



## FjordLove (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow.
Lots 'o rain.
January is Winter for me though  haha


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ lol yeah! HEAPS of rain...its getting annoying but i shouldnt complain as we have been on drought for a couple of years and with all the rain we have had our supply dam has received and extra 5 months worth of water so i guess thats a good thing 

i havent written much in here for a while so i should catch up.

on friday the EI ban got half lifted so we are allowed to ride off the property now and there are all kinds of cool permits we can get. hopefully it will be completely over soon  

so we've been out on a couple of rides over the last few days. its nice to see some different scenery 

6 days to go until we move the horses to the pony club. i cant wait!! 60 acres of prime grass, an arena, a jumping area and even some toilets yay im sooo sick of digging a hole in the unused stable everytime i need to go to the toilet lol too much info there hey!! 

short and sweet but thats the catch up on whats going on


----------

